# Residential finished basement lighting options...



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

If the walls allow, try some sconces.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

The whole point of a recess light is for it to not call attention to itself. Sconces are decorative. They need to be selected and placed by a designer. In many cases they would be way out of place. Like in a space for TV watching. One think you can do is place some cans 24" from the wall on a separate circuit. They can be trimmed for wall washing or even low voltage slot apertures to light art. Task in the center, ambient at the parameter. It's amazing how much light for passage you get from light directed at the walls. One thing I would need to know is how high the ceiling is. Spacing from the walls changes based on ceiling height. 24" is the standard for 8' ceilings.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

egads said:


> The whole point of a recess light is for it to not call attention to itself. Sconces are decorative. They need to be selected and placed by a designer. In many cases they would be way out of place. Like in a space for TV watching. One think you can do is place some cans 24" from the wall on a separate circuit. They can be trimmed for wall washing or even low voltage slot apertures to light art. Task in the center, ambient at the parameter. It's amazing how much light for passage you get from light directed at the walls. One thing I would need to know is how high the ceiling is. Spacing from the walls changes based on ceiling height. 24" is the standard for 8' ceilings.


 
I set mine at 30" for an "eyeball" if it's being used for artwork.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Residential basement lighting*



Mr. Sparkle said:


> So anybody done anything besides Cans and typical surface mount fixtures in a finished basement dropped ceiling?
> 
> Just looking for ideas to break up all the recessed, maybe I am thinking too much....
> 
> Thanks!


A person in this forum you should contact would be "Glowmaster". He seems to have some cool ideas...I do like Sconces as well. I painted mine red against a black wall to give a theater effect, with dimmers, of course.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Well (and this is personal) hate eyeballs and never use them. (I might if I was going for a retro look) The slot aperture is my favorite, mostly because it does not show much, especially if painted the ceiling color. They also do not shine in your eyes. 30" would work for an eye ball or one of the adjustable pull down trims. But if the ceiling is 8' high, a wall wash or slot will not adjust up high enough to hit art. Now the higher the ceiling, the farther away from the wall they need to be. I go 6-8" more for every additional foot of ceiling height. In this case, not too many basements have high ceilings. And I am in California, so I have never worked in a basement!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Basement lighting*

My wife taped a picture out of a decoration book to the wall as her idea of what she wanted. I have 23 lighting fixtures of varying styles placed with dimmer capabilities and three ways from each end of the finished space. It works for us but to each his/her own.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually sconces that blocked light into the room and just washed the walls would be really good in a home theatre situation.


----------

